# Can anyone help a complete computer moron try to record something??



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

Man, do I ever feel old and stupid. Here I am with free time on my hands, ridiculously thinking I might be able to record something on the computer.
700$ later, one M-audio M-track interface and a pair of ridiculously overpriced KRK monitors, which BTW, don't sound any better or even louder than my old 75$ computer speakers.
I have Ableton Live and Reaper. 
What do I get when I start them? A weird screen. Nothing about drums or guitars or bass.
Nothing I click on helps. The "help" menus seem to all start 10 steps beyond where I am at.
How do you start from scratch??
Every single video tutorial shows a screen that I can't get.
Oh well...
Any ideas??? Pretend you are trying to teach your 5 yr old.
Thanks


----------



## Dr.StephanHeimer (May 1, 2006)

If you're using reaper this should give you a good idea of how to get around the program (the channel has lots of other tutorials on other features as well)






I'd start with just getting a mic on your amp or guitar and get some stuff recorded, experiment with it and see where it takes you.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Exactly, YouTube is great. Also, the volume of the speakers should be as loud as to allow you to maintain a normal conversation with someone who's in the other side of the room. All speakers sound the same to the human ear when loud.


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

I can't get anything from my guitar. I get up to 4:37 in the tutorial, I have my bass plugged in, I can see it registering on the interface, but no sound and nothing like he has, showing the levels.
I also don't have the little speaker in my track. Everything else looks the same, but no speaker and no green level bars.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

You need to set up your interface with reaper. Then you need to select a channel from the intetface on the track. You also need to arm the track. Download and read the Reaper manual. It is a learning curve, but it isn't rocket science.


----------



## cbg1 (Mar 27, 2012)

i have been learning to use "reaper" for a while..... just a heads up regarding the previous video....the theme ( the way the faders etc) appear on the screen are from a version that is not in reaper when you down load it. so your screen might not look exactly like his.....( you will be able to change that once you learn to work with the software a little bit.

i find its pretty much like trying to learn to drive a car or play an instrument....it won't operate itself.

here is a link to the reaper discussion forum where you can register and ask questions.... http://forum.cockos.com/forumdisplay.php?f=19

you can also download a pdf of the reaper manual from the reaper site or order a printed version.


cheers
ets


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Not true. 



amagras said:


> All speakers sound the same to the human ear when loud.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Are you able to playback music (iTunes, Youtube) via your interface?


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

Yes, I can play youtube and it works fine. I can also see the LED's moving in the interface when I play my guitar.
I just can't get it to come through the speakers using Reaper.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

We need to be on common ground, so first step is to download latest manual http://www.reaper.fm/userguide/ReaperUserGuide512c.pdf

Page 23: 1.12 Setting up for audio

If that doesn't get you going let me know where you are stuck.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

ronmac said:


> Not true.


You were waiting for that right? 
I was just emphasizing the fact that it's not a good idea to turn your volume too high, any sound seems better when is loud.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

OP what Operating System are you using? M-Audio drivers are notorious for the incompatibility with Windows 8 and probably 10. You should create a thread in the coockos forum which is the forum for Reaper users. They will help you better because they are used to deal with these kind of problems.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

No, just wanting to correct an absolute statement that happened to be false. Although your response is also incorrect...

Let's get him operational before we start going off topic, shall we?




amagras said:


> You were waiting for that right?
> I was just emphasizing the fact that it's not a good idea to turn your volume too high, any sound seems better when is loud.


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

I have windows 7. I downloaded the M-audio driver and it works fine for my computer.
When I click on my speaker icon it does say M-audio.
I'll have a go with the manual tomorrow.
Tonight I am going to see the Habs play!!
Thanks everyone for the help.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

I'm surprised you don't like the KRKs. Hopefully with some time you will enjoy them.

It's not about being louder than your computer speakers, more so it's about accurate playback and flat frequency response. They'll likely reveal more detail than your computer speakers.

Your computer speakers are likely "hyped" in the bottom and top end to "sound good" but they're actually giving you an inaccurate representation of what is happening in your track and mix.

Working to the KRKs will make your mixes translate better on a wider range of speakers. 

To get used to them I'd recommend listening to some of your favourite albums on them. Listen critically to the each instrument for detail. The way the kick drum and bass guitar sound. Do they sound right or flubby? Do the guitars and vocals sound sparkly and clear or piercing?

They're GREAT monitors for the price.


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

This is what is driving me crazy.
http://m-audio.com/kb/article/1662
I follow all the steps, 
Then, step 4, click the 1/0 button, well I don't have that.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

capnjim said:


> This is what is driving me crazy.
> http://m-audio.com/kb/article/1662
> I follow all the steps,
> Then, step 4, click the 1/0 button, well I don't have that.


It's I/O, not 1/0 and it looks like there is an I/O button in step 4 just above the MASTER button. That's if it's showing on your screen. If it's not on your screen, I have no idea why as I use Sonar.


----------



## cbg1 (Mar 27, 2012)

in reaper click on the options tab and scroll down to themes. if you are set to default theme the button to click on in the mixer master will be labeled "routing" . default3 or classic 1 will have an I/O button


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

This is ridiculous. isn't there a program that looks like a traditional mixing board? Something where I can see drums, guitars, basses, amps , effects?
I can't even find one little thing on this program.
Even when I click on "instruments" I get a bunch of gibberish.


----------



## cbg1 (Mar 27, 2012)

you have to create that mixing board to suit your needs.....put your mouse to the right side of the master mixer faders and double click(left button) and a new channel/track will be created. double click on the area where you think the "label" should be and a box will open to type the name in. repeat for the tracks that you require. you can also click on the track button and create your track/channel from the drop down menu.

nothing ridiculous about this.... you have a brand new sports car, if you want to drive it you have to figure out the controls and where the fuel goes.

keep at it it will get easier.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

One of the great strengths of REAPER is its ability to be customized to fit the user. Another is its dedicated user base, many who freely give their time and expertise to those starting out or wanting to switch from another program.

Kenny Gioia has developed a series of videos that should help you get going.


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

A sports car would not have the steering wheel hidden.
I mean, I understand about the tracks. I find that no problem. I just can't make any noise. i can't find a single guitar amp, drum sample etc....


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

REAPER does not come with a lot of sampled instruments, although there are a few. 

You don't need any of those to make noise. What you do need is to have your audio interface setup correctly and to understand how to route audio through the tracks. Once you have accomplished that you can move on to adding effects to the signal (either those included with REAPER, or some third party offerings).


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2016)

maybe this may help.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

I was mistakenly under the impression that the point of these programs was that you had a drum library, guitar and bass amps, etc.
Is there a program where it looks like a mixing board? EQ's, effects, easy to find amps and drums?
Reaper is far too advanced for a beginner.
I think Garage Band is only for Macs. Is there a PC equivalent?
I don't want to make professional radio quality stuff. I just want to mix together some drums, bass and guitars and write songs.


----------



## Woof (Jan 13, 2010)

You could look at Band-in-a-Box. I have not used it so not certain it would do what you want but it sounds like it might.


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

Anyways, after looking around and doing a ton of research, I bought Acoustica Mixcraft. Its the PC equivalent of Garage band.
It comes with drums loops, guitar effects, etc....I'm hoping it will do the trick.
Its wasn't cheap or free, but for 140$ it seems reasonable.


----------



## Dr.StephanHeimer (May 1, 2006)

capnjim said:


> Anyways, after looking around and doing a ton of research, I bought Acoustica Mixcraft. Its the PC equivalent of Garage band.
> It comes with drums loops, guitar effects, etc....I'm hoping it will do the trick.
> Its wasn't cheap or free, but for 140$ it seems reasonable.


I've never tried that one, let us know how it works out.


----------



## cbg1 (Mar 27, 2012)

ronmac said:


> One of the great strengths of REAPER is its ability to be customized to fit the user. Another is its dedicated user base, many who freely give their time and expertise to those starting out or wanting to switch from another program.
> 
> Kenny Gioia has developed a series of videos that should help you get going.


thanks for the video link......i was not aware of this, and have been searching tutorials on you tube as i needed them.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Where are you in QC? I have reaper and use it with s gear (amp sim plugin) and easy drummer (drum sample plug in). If you are close, you are welcome to come by and I can show you a few things. I am hardly an expert and I too get lost in the program sometimes, but I can show you the ropes and get you going.

I still miss Cake walk 6.0. It did everything I needed, worked, and made visual sense to me.

TG


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

Thanks TG for the offer. I'm West of Montreal. I appreciate it, but I blew 140$ on the Acoustica so I am going to learn that one.
Its supposed to be much more user friendly and its complete. I won't need to download anything else....hopefully


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

capnjim said:


> I blew 140$ on the Acoustica so I am going to learn that one.
> Its supposed to be much more user friendly and its complete. I won't need to download anything else....hopefully


Let us know how this pans out. I'm likely even worse off than you - I took one look at Reaper and said no way.


----------



## Guyfrets (Aug 20, 2012)

This is Part 1 of a two part tutorial on Reaper. I know capnjim has decided on a different path but for anyone still hoping to use Reaper this video and the follow-up may be helpful.


----------



## Guyfrets (Aug 20, 2012)

Here's the follow-up.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Hang in there,,,,,,, Reaper is wonderful


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

Sorry, but the Acoustica is so much better for a beginner jammer.
I spent two hours with Reaper and could not make a sound. I just spent an hour with Acoustica with my 14yr old daughter, and she made a couple songs. Its very intuitive and the built in instruments are a blast.
We did this in 2 minutes just messing around. Its basically noise, but it shows how easy it is to blend vocals or instruments with the onboard stuff.


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

Anyways, I just spent another hour with this program and its a blast! My 14yr old daughter is a wizard! She has already made a few songs. 
This program rules!


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Glad you found a tool that works well for you.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Glad you found a DAW that works for you Capnjim...you had me laughing my ass off with some of your comments here. Don't feel too bad about the technical difficulties with this stuff. I worked as an Enterprise level Network Administrator for 15 years, and I still had a hella hard time trying to figure out Sonar and how to use it properly, much like you and Reaper. Some of these programs are packed so full of stuff that you cannot figure out your asshole from a hole in the ground.


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

Anyways. all for naught.
I quit.
Can't get rid of interface latency which makes the entire overpriced pile of crap useless.
I guess its a fun toy for my daughter as she can use the onboard drums and instrument. I just can't use it with a mic, bass or drums.
Oh well....I tried.
Its only money


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

How many things are plugged into your USB ports? Remove the ones you don't need and try that. It could be that you are plugging your interface in the motherboard USB ports which means you are sharing the USB Bus with other peripherals like a mouse, an extra drive etc. That causes latency.


----------



## Dr.StephanHeimer (May 1, 2006)

How much latency are you getting? I'm pretty handy with computers, if you'd like a hand let me know.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

capnjim said:


> Anyways. all for naught. I quit. Can't get rid of interface latency which makes the entire overpriced pile of crap useless. I guess its a fun toy for my daughter as she can use the onboard drums and instrument. I just can't use it with a mic, bass or drums. Oh well....I tried. Its only money


Latency is an issue for all DAWs. Even the Pro Tools HD systems we use at work require tweaking depending on what they're being used for.

http://m-audio.com/kb/article/1620


Maybe you purchased the wrong interface for yourself? I'm not familiar with that device so I don't know what's its' capabilities are.

It's not like digital recording is more complicated than analogue regarding either as anyone who's had to calibrate a 24 track reel to reel machine will attest to.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

That can be solved changing the buffer size to 512 or 256, it's part of the configuration process, you probably won't have to change that in the future. The post from @Dr.StephanHeimer gave me an idea, if you want we can try remote session using TeamViewer.


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

Its probably all too complicated. I installed new drivers for my M-audio interface and I also installed a new Asio driver that says my latency is down to 2 miliseconds, but now nothing on the program works.
I have a keyboard and mouse and printer plugged into the USB ports. I can't unplug those.
I don't know what a remote session is.
I even updated to Windows 10 in hopes the new Asio driver would work. All it did was add a bunch of junk and slow down chrome so much its like using IE


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

TeamViewerQuickSupport is a free little program that allows a remote user to see and control your desktop from another computer while you watch all the process in tour own monitor, it is mainly used by tech support reps from software companies but anyone can download it. 

If you are OK with that any advanced Reaper user here can easily get you up and running in minutes. I would do it myself but I'm not familiar with Reaper and it would take me more time than I have right now.

Happy Valentine's everyone!


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

I would be willing to give it a shot. But, I am not using reaper. I am using Acoustica mixcraft 7.
I would be willing to pay someone for their time even if they can guide me over the phone.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

If you don't find someone else in the next few days I will do it this coming week, no need to pay me nothing.


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

Thanks, I can get rid of the latency by reducing the buffer rate to 128, but the sound is horrible.
256 is bad sound and slight latency, but still not very good.
I have ASIO4ALL v-2 and it shows a latency of 2 miliseconds, but when I select it, none of the effects/sims work.
I did install M-audio ASIO and that is what I am using. Its too bad, because other than the latency, the sound is excellent and the program is very nice to use....
but the latency makes it unusable.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

You may have to take the buffer setting back up to 512 if you are getting "horrible sound" at 256 or 128. One of the downsides of the lower priced audio interfaces is their inability to play nice at lower settings. Unfortunately, MAudio are not known for coding solid drivers.

It helps if you equate the journey to become a master of audio recording with learning to play an instrument. It can be incredibly frustrating to begin with. If you keep at it you will begin to understand the mechanics and theory required to master the "instrument". 

There are likely as many boxes of recording gear thrown under beds and into closets as beginners' guitars.


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

So, basically my interface is too cheap to be useable?
I find that hard to believe.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2016)

Is the lag happening while you're recording or the playback?
I haven't used my reaper in a while, but, if it's on the playback,
just click/drag the recorded track to line up with the others?


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

capnjim said:


> So, basically my interface is too cheap to be useable?
> I find that hard to believe.


No, sorry, that was not what I was trying to say.

What I was trying to say is that lower priced products don't allow the profit the manufacturers need to build or design a "state of the art" product. Just like instruments, you generally get what you pay for. What I get, by paying a huge premium ($2k), is an interface that allows me to operate at a buffer size of as little as 32 samples, with almost non-detectable latency. What you get by buying a lower priced device is a product that is very useable, but with some compromise in performance.

What you are experiencing is exactly what a beginner guitar player using a less expensive instrument, that is not likely tweaked to perform as well as it could, would experience. Frustration. Keep at it, and realize that the more effort you put into understanding, learning and practicing the more accomplished you will become.


----------



## Dr.StephanHeimer (May 1, 2006)

I think I can safely say a lot of us want to help you out here. Maybe we need a little more to go on,

Can you give us some details of your computer:
- is it a desktop or a laptop?
- What brand and model is it?
- Do you know how much ram you have and the processor model?

How do you have your interface connected (which usb port; front or back)?
- have you tried a different port.
How are your speakers connected?

What is the windows sound settings set to?

I'd be happy to help you out via team viewer if you like.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

capnjim said:


> So, basically my interface is too cheap to be useable?
> I find that hard to believe.


I have an M-Audio Fast Track USB (the cheapest and simplest interface ever with he worst drivers ever) that I use whenever I need to record something outside my studio and it works like a charm even at a buffer size of 64, provided that I'm not using many plugins in my session. Even those super cheap converters are awesome and the preamp is super clean. Your problem is probably in the configuration, I'm pretty sure M-Audio has a free phone support number you can call, at least they had one when it was part of Avid. A good place to start learning the basics is therecordingrevolution.com give it a try and you won't disappointed, sometimes simple advice from us folks can be misunderstood and you can end up buying something that you understand even less.


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

Its an HP desktop, a couple years old. I have it plugged into the USB ports at the back along with the mouse, keyboard and printer.
I don't think its my computer. We only use it for surfing the net. There is not a lot installed on it.
I even downloaded windows 10 to see if it would help...I don't mind the windows 10, but I can't find the computer settings. I don't know the specs of the computer.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I have a 5 year old desktop. I use a 5 year old Tascam US-1641 too. I have never had any latency issues. I record 4 mics for drums, 2 for vocals, 1 for guitar, 1 DI for the keys and 1 DI for the bass whenever my band use to rehearse before. So how do I do that. I bought a PCI-e card that has a usb port. I connect my interface, in this case the Tascam, into that port and I don't get any latency issues. As I mentioned, all the USB peripherals attached to your USB ports use the same bus, so they share the bandwidth. When multiple USB 2.0 devices are connected to a computer, they usually share the 480 mbps bandwidth in the same hub. By installing a PCIe USB card, your interface will be taking the full 480 mbps and not share it with your keyboard, mouse and printer. 

So see if you have a slot for a PCIe card, then if yes, get yourself a PCIe USB card. After installing the card, plug your m-Audio interface into the USB port. You won't encounter that latency problem again.


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

The lag happens when I am playing. I hit the strings, and it comes out through the speakers late.
Sorry, but I don't buy the cheap guitar analogy. A cheap guitar will still play in tune and be functional.
I have USB ports in two other places on the computer. I'll give them a try, or move the mouse and keyboard.
Thanks!


----------



## Dr.StephanHeimer (May 1, 2006)

I'd start to look at settings and whatnot before suggesting a hardware upgrade. I'm confident more performance can be squeezed out this set up.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Dr.StephanHeimer said:


> I'd start to look at settings and whatnot before suggesting a hardware upgrade. I'm confident more performance can be squeezed out this set up.


..It has to be a problem with the with the M audio drivers. 
Apparently Win 10 and Reaper aren't working for a few folks but there is a new version of Reaper out last week.


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

I'm not using Reaper. I paid for acousticraft so I am sticking with it.


----------

